# Christmas tree dishcloths - knitting pattern



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

I used a heavy cotton yarn - in variegated colors - to design dishcloths for a friend. A couple of people have asked for instructions, so here they are - as requested! 

With heavy cotton yarn and size 6 needles, cast on 31 stitches. 
Row 1: K (31)
All even rows: K (Special instructions for rows 16 and 30.)
Row 3: decrease 1 each side, knitting all stitches between. (29)
Row 5: decrease 1 each side, knitting all stitches between. (27)
Row 7: decrease 1 each side, knitting all stitches between. (25)
Row 9: decrease 1 each side, knitting all stitches between. (23)
Row 11: decrease 1 each side, knitting all stitches between. (21)
Row 13: decrease 1 each side, knitting all stitches between. (19)
Row 15: cast on 3 stitches before knitting remaining stitches. (22)
Row 16: K all stitches and cast on 3 stitches at the end of the row. (25)
Row 17: decrease 1 each side, knitting all stitches between. (23)
Row 19: decrease 1 each side, knitting all stitches between. (21)
Row 21: decrease 1 each side, knitting all stitches between. (19)
Row 23: decrease 1 each side, knitting all stitches between. (17)
Row 25: decrease 1 each side, knitting all stitches between. (15)
Row 27: decrease 1 each side, knitting all stitches between. (13)
Row 29: cast on 3 stitches before knitting remaining stitches. (16)
Row 30: K all stitches and cast on 3 stitches at the end of the row (19)
Row 31: decrease 1 each side, knitting all stitches between. (17)
Row 33: decrease 1 each side, knitting all stitches between. (15)
Row 35: decrease 1 each side, knitting all stitches between. (13)
Row 37: decrease 1 each side, knitting all stitches between. (11)
Row 39: decrease 1 each side, knitting all stitches between. (9)
Row 41: decrease 1 each side, knitting all stitches between. (7)
Row 43: decrease 1 each side, knitting all stitches between. (5)
Row 45: slip 1, k 2 together, psso. (1)


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Yvonne DPenha (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you very much for posting the pattern but I do wish you would have posted a picture of the finished dish cloth just to give us an idea. However, thank you for your kindness. 

Happy holidays, 

YVONNE
[email protected]


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you :sm24:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Yvonne DPenha said:


> Thank you very much for posting the pattern but I do wish you would have posted a picture of the finished dish cloth just to give us an idea. However, thank you for your kindness.
> 
> Happy holidays,
> 
> ...


Yvonne, you shouldn't put your email address as this is an open forum. If you can click "Edit" to remove it.


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you so much.
Happy Christmas!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, I should be able to make a couple of them before Christmas.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for the lovely pattern.


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

I too would love to see a picture of this dishcloth.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

I would like to see the picture too.


----------



## Sewinglady68 (May 21, 2014)

Nice pattern....can you post a picture? Bet it's pretty!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

I will try to make one & add a photo, it will be in a solid colour though.

Thank you very much , Happy Christmas. ) xx


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

thank you!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I like that there's no picture. It will be a "surprise",but that's just me.


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for sharing - and no picture means that however mine turns out is right!!!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you.. :sm09:


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I like that there's no picture. It will be a "surprise",but that's just me.


----------



## bennettb1 (Jan 27, 2011)

I would also like to see a picture.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Don't click if you don't want to see a pic. The designer made it as part of a swap, and the person who received it posted it here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-436727-1.html#9999350


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

PhoenixFire said:


> I used a heavy cotton yarn - in variegated colors - to design dishcloths for a friend. A couple of people have asked for instructions, so here they are - as requested!
> 
> With heavy cotton yarn and size 6 needles..........


Thanks so much for the adorable pattern! Have never seen these before--love them!

Sorry to be dense, but I do have a question......when you do the decreases, are they done on the very first and very last stitches of each of the decrease rows, or somewhere in between? Are you using K2tog, or a different decrease of some kind? It's hard to tell from the pic in the other thread, but the edges look so nice and smooth, so wondering if you did them right on the edges and how you did it?

Thanks so much again!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What fun! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

Nice idea....thanks


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you PhoenixFire!!...The instructions here are very clear..
julie


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you very much for the interesting pattern.


----------



## NancyB in AZ (Nov 8, 2013)

That is very sweet of you to write up this pattern for us. Thank you. I love it.


----------



## linpeters (May 23, 2015)

Thank you so much, think I'll make these and roll up and use as napkins for grand kids to use and take home if they want to. :sm24: ......Bookmarked :sm02:


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you. Thank you.


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

What fun to make!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Very cute! Thanks for sharing your pattern :sm24:


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

Cute pattern......Thanks for sharing!


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

mrsbee03 said:


> Thanks so much for the adorable pattern! Have never seen these before--love them!
> 
> Sorry to be dense, but I do have a question......when you do the decreases, are they done on the very first and very last stitches of each of the decrease rows, or somewhere in between? Are you using K2tog, or a different decrease of some kind? It's hard to tell from the pic in the other thread, but the edges look so nice and smooth, so wondering if you did them right on the edges and how you did it?
> 
> Thanks so much again!


That's a great question! Hope someone posts an answer!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

What pattern does it make. Thanks.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-436727-1.html#9999350



kittykatzmom said:


> What pattern does it make. Thanks.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks I am guessing it is for the Christmas Tree? Both are pretty. I am not a knitter, so I can't tell from the directions.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

many thanks - this is something 'Christmassy' that us Aussies can knit to give away over the festive season.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

mrsbee03 said:


> Thanks so much for the adorable pattern! Have never seen these before--love them!
> 
> Sorry to be dense, but I do have a question......when you do the decreases, are they done on the very first and very last stitches of each of the decrease rows, or somewhere in between? Are you using K2tog, or a different decrease of some kind? It's hard to tell from the pic in the other thread, but the edges look so nice and smooth, so wondering if you did them right on the edges and how you did it?
> 
> Thanks so much again!


hi, mrsbee03.

i decreased at the first and last stitches of the decrease rows. i used two different decreases, probably only because i am super detail oriented. i think most decrease methods would get nearly the same results.

for the initial decrease, slip 2 as if to knit, put them back on the left needle and knit 2 together. for the final decrease, knit 2 together. that way, the decreases each lean toward the imaginary trunk of the tree.

phoenix


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you for your generosity. Much appreciated. I've got a couple balls of Christmas Variegated cotton yarn and will be making these.

Marge


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

So nice of you, thank you for sharing


----------



## xbluemoon2 (Sep 8, 2014)

Thank you for the pattern!.


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

oh no!!
there is a correction to the pattern.
row 15, 16: cast on 3 stitches before knitting remaining stitches. 
row 29, 30: cast on 3 stitches before knitting remaining stitches. 

so sorry for anyone who was struggling with the pattern. boy, do i feel sheepish!


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks, better late than never! I've corrected my copy of the pattern.


----------



## mrssnakeboy (Oct 22, 2012)

I figured it out also. I have made 4 and I love this pattern! Thanks and Happy New Years


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

thank you, ladies. 
again, just mortified that i made the error -


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you...it's not a problem!!
julie


----------



## linpeters (May 23, 2015)

Hey..... were only human thanks for this. Don't be too hard on yourself. :sm24:


----------

